# Great advice but I dont plan to return



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi All,

I have mostly been a lurker on this site, but have posted a few things. My main story was posted under a different username some time ago I think.

Anyway, I just wanted to say a big thanks to all the people who offer such good advice. I am referring mostly to other peoples threads in this section of the forum. 

It has helped me to deal with my situation (wifes past EA's, and recent silly behaviour in allowing someone to sext her). I have finally given her the 'any more of this and I will divorce you' chat. She has assured me it will never happen again, and i really hope she means it this time.

Anyway, as helpful as this site has been (in helping me to strike up the courage to actually do this with her), reading the forum does make me think about things TOO much (if you know what I mean). I just want to move on from this, and start a 'new chapter' as I keep calling it.

I don't want to seem ungrateful by leaving once I "dont need" the forum, but I plan to stay away from the site for a while. I don't trust myself to give very good advice, so its not like anyone will miss out!

I hope that all of you who are going through hard times have the happy ending you deserve, whether you reconcile or separate.

Goodbye all, alot of you are wonderful people who have helped myself and others a great deal :smthumbup:


----------



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

I want to change the title of this thread (doesn't sound great), but don't know how- does anybody know please?

I will be leaving, just wanted to see if any replies haha


----------



## river rat (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad to hear that you don't need us anymore. Good job. Unfortunately, the problem of infidelity is one of the results of the sorry side of human nature; it has always been with us and always will be. Remember, someone here will always here for you when you need them.


----------



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

river rat said:


> Glad to hear that you don't need us anymore. Good job. Unfortunately, the problem of infidelity is one of the results of the sorry side of human nature; it has always been with us and always will be. Remember, someone here will always here for you when you need them.


thanks, that means alot 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

hope I helped!


----------



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> hope I helped!


yes you did thanks, seen lots of your posts!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope your ultimatum contour wife yields the results.

By the way, if I may say, try sharing your experience with others esp newbies. Though not now. Later?


----------



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

AngryandUsed said:


> Hope your ultimatum contour wife yields the results.
> 
> By the way, if I may say, try sharing your experience with others esp newbies. Though not now. Later?


Thanks for your wishes. Yes, I may go that someday. Any advice I may offer will depend on how my own scenario turns out haha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

